
Show HN: Transparent Startups – From Side Projects to Profitable Startups - rafapaez
http://www.transparentstartups.com
======
onurozkan
i really liked the idea, but i would love to see "how they did it" kinda
interviews with growth chart. when they had a breakthrough etc.

~~~
rafapaez
Thanks for the feedback. The idea is show their monthly progress with the
growth numbers but also linking to the founders' revenue reports (see "INCOME
REPORTS" section on their profiles) . Most of them are already detailing very
well "how they are doing" on a monthly basis, so I rather have a monthly
update than one time interview. For example, BugMuncher's founder described
"how he did it" on his series of (19 so far!) blog posts
[http://www.transparentstartups.com/startups/bugmuncher](http://www.transparentstartups.com/startups/bugmuncher)
(clicking on the link for each month goes to their blog reports). So every
month, the founder will be able to add the new revenue figures as well as
linking to the new report, keeping Transparent Startups as the place where you
can follow the growth of these business month by month.

~~~
onurozkan
oh sorry, missed the revenue reports which is the better than interviews.

~~~
rafapaez
Agreed! From tomorrow, 1st October, founders will start publishing their
September business figures and reports. I think they're going to be much
better than August numbers.

------
stockkid
Feels kind of like a mixture of
[https://www.indiehackers.com](https://www.indiehackers.com) and
[https://baremetrics.com/open](https://baremetrics.com/open).

Good work on the UI. Very usable.

------
rafapaez
Hi HN mates. I'm a Software Engineer and a Startup aficionado. I'm passionate
about learning from Entrepreneurs that started from zero and managed to build
a profitable and growing business. I'm always looking for inspiration and I do
a lot of research about this kind of startup stories, especially coming from
developers and tech founders. That's why I created Transparent Startups. What
do you think about the site? What about the idea? Let me know your thoughts.

------
rafapaez
I'm making this side project to help startups and people that want to become
entrepreneurs. I need your feedback to continue working efficiently on this
project.

~~~
rafapaez
No feedback at all is worst than negative feedback :(

~~~
RangerScience
Do you have user behavior tracking (mouse position, scroll events) on the
site?

~~~
rafapaez
Not at the moment, I only have GA running. Why're you asking? Have you noticed
any elements that maybe is not well positioned? Any tool recommendation for
this? Thanks.

~~~
RangerScience
You don't have anyone providing written feedback, but you've got up-votes,
indicating traffic. If you had a better idea as to what that traffic was
doing, you'd have more "feedback" than you do now.

I don't have tools I know of, sorry :/

~~~
rafapaez
I've installed Page Analytics and I can see where the clicks are going. Even I
don't have much traffic seems the people that visit the site are quite
engaged. The only problem I can see is that not many of the visitors Subscribe
to the Newsletter. I will work on that. Thank you mate ;)

